# Finn.



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

It’s interesting. I never thought I would be posting here. 
And, if I did, I would’ve put something like ‘And he passed away peacefully in his sleep, at the ripe old age of 5 years’ or what not.

However, that wasn’t the case.
Dropsy got him. He fought it for days. Sadly, he didn’t recover.

He died at 12:20 am today. I was with him til his last breath.
I kept checking back, thinking maybe I was wrong, that maybe he was alive. 
Sadly not.


What can I say about my betta fish? What words are fitting f or him?

When I got him, I knew nothing about betta fish.
‘Oh, they live in a small bowl, it’s fine!’ 
I found this forum and got Jayne his own 5 gal. tank. 
He loved it.
He got a very milk case of finrot once, that was over quickly, then he bit half his tail off. Or something, I don’t even know what happened. He never recovered from it, his fins never grew back.
I remember getting so mad at him about that, not because he did it, but because he was just like ‘hm? Why are you looking at me like that? FEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDD MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE…’ and just as happy and peppy as always. Silly, huh?

What else….

Jayne taught me so much.
I had him for a long time. 
If I had known this would happen when I got him, would I still have wanted him? 
Of course. It was well worth it.

Now, Jayne is joining that little cat, Sunday, who touched our hearts so, if we only knew her for a day.
He is joining Gary the snail, Salt Pepper and Curry the ghost shrimp, Bandit the frog, and all his other past friends by the Rainbow Bridge. 

It's a wonderful thought, I must say, to think there's something better for them....

I might write a story for Jayne as I did with Sunday... But not now. Not today.
It took me over a month to write the story for Sunday. Might take me even longer with Jayne. I don't know.

I composed a song once, actually, I thought it fitting for my little Jayne. I suppose I will post it here.
It’s suppose to be a rather slow, haunting melody, sung by a little girl. 


*Clears Throat*


Oh when I die, don’t forget 
to put little yellow flowers on my grave

Little yellow flowers to ease my pain.
Little yellow flowers to hide my fear.
Little yellow flowers to bring you joy.
Little yellow flowers to bring you hope.

Oh Little yellow flowers.
Little yellow flowers to soothe the soul,
Little yellow flowers tell you I love you,
Little yellow flowers all over my grave.
Little yellow flowers because you care.

Little yellow flowers.
Oh little yellow flowers
Oh little yellow flowers
Little yellow flowers.

‘Cause when I die, don’t forget to put little yellow flowers on my grave.
Little yellows on my grave where I do now lay…

Oh little yellow flowers on a little grave
To mark the spot,
To light the way.
Little yellow flowers
How I loath to see little yellow flowers
For little yellow flowers mark the passing of some one dear
Someone so close to heart.

Little yellow flowers, oh little yellow flowers
…

Or, some such. 
There are many songs that have played through my head these past hours.
Many tears that have fallen.

But in the end, I know I gave Jayne a good life. 
I could say more, but words fail this Bard as of now.

I will say this, before I go, 

You do not need to say you’re sorry for my loss, 
I am to. 
You do not need to feel bad, 
Things happen.

I do not want to sound rude, please don’t take me wrong. 
I don’t expect a lot of comments, this is simply a place where I can silently morn my lost friend. 

Thank you, everyone, who helped me, all through Jayne’s life. 
I don’t know if I will get another betta. 
I’m not sure I want to…

Well… if you’re still reading, I’ve taken up more than enough of your time. Ciao ciao. 
I will be around. Lurking in the shadows. ☺ 

R.I.P. Jayne Finn, 09-18-2010 ~ 05-15-2012


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! All these kind yet sad words are making me feel like i am gonna cry!


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Eheh. Thanks. Jayne will be missed. He lived a good long time. I think I gave him a good life, and that's all that matters, no?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww... How touching! I'm really sorry.:-(


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

*The Story of Jayne... Part one*

I figured... It was time to write this. I've been thinking about it for days. 
Let's see if I can do this...


_I was in a tiny cup, half full of water. I had gotten here recently, so it was not so bad. I was not the prettiest one there.

My fins were very plain, veil tali they called me. An ugly mutt someone commented. Yes, my face was brown, and my eyes were red. Does that make me ugly? 

I don't know.
I had blue and red and a bit of green on me, to. Was I really so ugly? 

The tall finless creatures were stomping about. 

Not again...


I saw this girl after awhile, staring at all of us 
"Oh, pretty..." I heard her say. She seemed sweet. 

She looked at a pale betta, passing over all but me and him.

"Hmm... Which one do you think I should get?" She asked a smaller finless. The little boy shrugged and walked away.


"So, it's between you two, eh?" The finless girl said. 

My friend was ignoring her, while I was very curious.

I swam up to the edge of the jar and wriggled my fins. 
Hello! 


She walked away. I sank to the bottom. So many had passed me up, while my friends were leaving, one by one...


Hoever, later, she came back. She picked up the jar of my friend, frowned, and picked up my cup. What a weird feeling!

She put a little betta bowl kit into the cart, smiled at the other finless, and then we left. What a weird feeling... 
Bumpy. 
It didn't last to long, luckily, but I was cold now.


She set me on a counter, smiled, and went to talk with a big finless. 

The big one didn't seem to happy, and left. 
Then he came back. 

I was curious.


I kept watching the girl finless. I liked her. 
She kept talking to me. About a name? I've never had a name! What's a name?
Does it have anything to do with... food?! I hope so! I'm starving! 

After what seemed like forever, the girl put me up on a white shelf. So... High...Up... Oh, look at the view! She kept calling me 'Jayne.'
Interesting. 
Was this my new name? 
That's nice. I like it.

Soon, this HUGE tank was set up, and I got dumped in.

Oh! The water was so clean and a little bit warm. A bit of a shock, really, but then fooooooooooood.

I was happy. With a full belly, I sank off to sleep.
The warm light off, I found my way into this pretty little cave thing with nice windows.

Little did I know just how much that day would forever change my life... 
For the better!_


(The pictures were taken when he'd started tail biting/had finrot quite awhile later, sorry.)


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

That was amazing, What a lucky boy to have been chosen by such a caring finless. It's definitely a perspective i will not forget. Thank you.


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

*The Story Of Jayne... Part Two: Friends!*

I... I never thought... Uuuh... Well... Thank you.
It really really does mean a lot. 
Oh how I miss that fish! That silly fish... </3 All well. He's not in pain anymore, so that's good. 
It's a bit long... 
Anyway... Onward I write!



_It has been awhile. 
I have settled into my home quite nicely. It's beautiful. The clear water, the green plants, blue gravel. 
My little house.
And so much yummy food! I'm loving it. 
It's so amazing. 

Today, my Finless came home. She had bags. O_O With water. And other things.
What? What?? Was I getting kicked out? No, no!
No! Please! Don't kick me out!!!

She set the bags in the water. 
I tried to ignore the obvious. I was getting kicked out. To die.
Maybe she would eat me? Do Finless do that?
I was panicing! Help me! 

~Dude, relax...~ I heard from above, someone in one of the bags was talking.

The Finless was still watching.

I was nervous.

~Wh--What do you mean? who are you?~ I panicked, going up and looking at the odd armored creature that looked down upon me. 

~My name is Gary. I am a snail. I'm here to help.~

~THAT'S WHAT THEY ALL SAY!~ I yelled and shot back down into my little house.

I was going to die.
I knew it!
I knew it...


~Heehee. A little 'fraid ain't he?~ I heard one of the other creatures say to the others. There were three of the little hardly visible things. 

Ghost Shrimp? Ick.


~Yeah. He won't bother us!~ Another said.

O_O I had to get out of here...

I didn't want to die! Then, the creatures, all four of them, the snail and three ghost shrimp, were dumped into the tank. 

Their water was nasty!
All over in my water! 
How dare they! 

I hid in my little house until the Finless dumped some flakes into the tank. 

Yummy.

I forgot about my fear for awhile while I ate. 
Om nom nom... So good... I was still hungry, but the Finless laughed and put the food away.

Meanwhile, the three Ghost Shrimp were watching me, picking up any food I had missed, and eating it.
Salt, Pepper, and Curry they called themselves. 
What odd names. 
Delicious sounding... Er.

~Relax, Jayne, eh? We're not here to hurt you. We're just happy to be out of that icky store. Uuge. The light was so very bright. It was nasty.~

That was the snail talking. 
I liked him. 
He was calm and left me alone for the most part. 

~I remember the store. I hated it. So... the Finless isn't going to eat me?~

~Hah, no not at all my friend! We've been given a 2nd chance to life!~ 

Well, that didn't seem to bad...

So, in a few days, I relaxed. Everything was calm once again. 
Oh, except for those shrimp! They liked to hand onto my tail and annoy me! Oh I could just kill them! 
But, ever water change, one seemed to disappear. Muhahahah.
Did I eat them?
Perhaps.
Perhaps not. 

I won't tell. I don't want to get in trouble. 
Yummy... 

Well...
Gary lasted the longest. 

He lasted long after the shrimps died.
However, he didn't have any algae to eat. Poor lad. 

I didn't leave enough food for him.

Or perhaps it was the grain of salt the Finless put in?

She clearly didn't know any better. 

Gary died after quite awhile. 

His shell remained in my tank for an even longer time.

I liked remembering him. 

He was a good friend... 

~

But, I was happy to be alone!
Privacy. No yapping at night. What a wonderful life! 

But sometimes I did miss my friends sometimes.

When I was bored, I'd chase my tail around and some times catch it.
The Finless got uptight and worried when I did that, even though she never saw me do it.

Weird. 

After awhile, though, the Finless came home with another bag, and floated it in the tank again.
This time, I didn't fear.
~Hello?~ I questioned, poking the bag.

There was a little frog, and a weird snail. 

~Hello...~ The frog said. He clearly was not well.
Poor thing. 

~Are you okay?~ I asked, worried for the frog. I didn't need more dead bodies in my tank!

~No... It hurts...I will not make it through the night.~ The frog gasped.

I felt bad for him. 

~How long since you got sick?~ I asked, looking up, swimming around and eyeing the frog.

~ A long time.~ The frog again rasped. 

Why did the Finless bring home him? He would have died, anyway...

But, perhaps like Gary said, this was the place for a 2nd chance on life...

The snail was silent. Rather a shady figure. He wasn't bright like Gary, but dull and dark. I didn't like him much. Or her? I had no idea.

And, sure enough, in the morning, Bandit died. 
Soon after, the snail died. 

I was alone again. 

Was that to be the last of my comrades? No one else would come?

It took me awhile to get used to being alone again. My back fins began to sting. 

Ow.

I didn't really mind to much...
Until it began to ITCH. 
This, of course, was a lot later. 

I began biting my tail, trying to get it to stop. 
IT WAS DRIVING ME CRAZY. 
The light was to strong.
Argee.
Make it stop!

After awhile without seeing my Finless, a few days, she looked angry.
"What have you done?!" She yelled at me.

I coward. What did she mean?
Was she upset? I didn't know why.
All well. She turned off the burning light and gave me some food.
I kept biting my tail for a little while, but soon gave it up once it was short to my liking.

I hoped it wouldn't grow back. It's just a pain to have long fins like that!

And so, my life was peaceful once again.

Food, light current, what more could one want?
I had been here for so long. It got hot in the summer, but it was nice. 90*F was a bit warm, but whatever.


_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Jayne. It's obvious that he was a very special little guy and was loved very much. RIP Jayne.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Aww heart breaking stories. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Maybe you will be out someday and find another betta in a cup that picks you to take them home.

*big hugs*


----------



## viviandponyo (May 21, 2012)

So touching.. I'm so sorry... :'(


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Heh....
I am glad you liked the stories. I need to write Part Three...
Well, my parents (so far...) have talked me out of getting another betta.
Now, for some crazy reason, I have a Bird. Named Tribble. Go figure....


----------

